# WAMP5 accessing phpmyadmin 403 error



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm trying to migrate my server to another box. Both boxes have Windows 2000 Server and the first box has WAMP5 1.6.6 and the new box has 1.7.0. Got the new box setup and installed WAMP5 fine. I migrated my web sites over, added the virtual host lines to the httpd.conf file and saw the web sites in localhost. I went to move over a database and found phpmyadmin would not load, came up with a 403/forbiden error. I tried SQLlite with the same results. I tried moving the phpmyadmin folder to the www/website folder with the same result. I never had this problem and don't see where the folder could be locked so I can't access it. I had almost the same configuration on my old server and never ran into this problem. At this moment I am stuck since I can't access phpmyadmin. The new server is a fresh install with the updates. Any ideas?


----------

